#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Summer Training for Engineering Students >  >  Electronics and communication engineering summer training

## Coolfalaq

Can you suggest name of companies that provide summer training.and how to approach them





  Similar Threads: alimco summer training report ppt in summer training training and internship for  electronics and communication students Summer training for engineering students @ gcl technologies Transportation engineering summer training Training during summer holidays: Electronics

----------


## HURRICANE

bsnl, infosys, tcs, accenture, sonyad many more IT companies...

----------


## jyotidas

*HCL* is a good option.
It provides training in

1. Networks & Networking
2. Dot Net & Microsoft Technologies (ASP, ASPX, VB etc)
3. Java
4. Oracle
5. Linux & Red Hat
6. MCSE
7. CCNA
8. MCITP


Also on successful completion of Project Training, HCL will issue  Certificate of Completion and placement assistance will be provided.
Jyoti
ABCPune

----------


## PAL01

bsnl, bhel , tcs ,infosys

----------


## tejaswajain

Since you are looking for training related to Electronics and Telecommunication I think this is your best shot. http://www.brbraitt.bsnl.co.in/brbrs...site_index.asp

----------


## gsmicky

Although this department has a large number of internship offers in the pipeline, only a few have been confirmed till now. One of them being Rahul Yadav, who bagged an internship in *Technical University of Munich, Germany*(through DAAD Scholarship).  Another student has bagged the Ekalavya IIT Bombay Internship. However many others are expected to pursue their summer internships in various IITs.

----------

